# Fordson super dexta wooden model



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*

I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.





















































































































































































x



























*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Great start there *Dutchy* with very informative detail… You kinda make it look too easy. I'm guessing you probably took longer to make the blog than the gears.

Glad you didn't have trouble reading the English numbers on your callipers.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...





> Glad you didn t have trouble reading the English numbers on your callipers.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


On the back of this callipers there is a translation button.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


My goodness Dutchy, Such patience and precision….you must be a saint!!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


very informative…......


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Great details….I am certain many have looked at the models and wondered how the small pieces are made.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a great blog to read.


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This may work on the wood cars,


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Thrilled to see a new Dutchy build, never fail to find something to help with my builds.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 1/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> I have promised to make a blog of the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


As usual Dutchy is an inspiration to us all love your blogs and projects .
Dee1


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*

Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.































































































































More about the gears you can find *here*



























*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Great post *Dutchy*. Incredible how one simple idea can change someones entire perspective.

I always cut the pieces to size then glued and finally cussed when it moved. Cutting close to, gluing and then cutting to final size is such a more practical and simpler way. DOH, DOH, DOH! to me for past practices.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


WOW and wow Dutchy… The tractor was amazing but to see this level of detailing is simply outstanding sir…


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


enjoying your blog…...... well done


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Really like your blog. It makes it clear the great detail and effort need to make the model. Thanks for the post.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Good job. I really enjoy your blogs, always come away from them with good ideas.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Love your doing the hard stuff first so they don't get last in all the other details.
Super tips Part #2, great job!!!


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy.


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these details. I like the way you are coming up with new ideas to take wooden models to another level.
Well done.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Great Blog Dutchy you make the hard ones a little easier thank you.
Dee1


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


thank you Dutchy….... these blogs will help when I do get to building mine …..... GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


So much delicate work. You're a master of it all, Dutchy.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Got my plans Dutchy and can't wait till I get my shop set up so I can build it and become a farmer with my new tractor. LOL
Now I need to study them and wait for your next how-to.
Thanks again Dutchy.


----------



## Kirrie (Sep 28, 2018)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...


Dutchy. great project in my younger days i was a tractor mechanic and worked on mainly Ford Tractors so your project brings back great memories. The hydraulics and controls, valve cover on hydraulic cover all very realistic also steering brilliant.I am going to enjoy going through all your blog.I also might have a go at a build if can fit in the time.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering gearbox 2/2 Chapter 8*
> 
> Here is my second blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here. This blog is starting with the most difficult part to make. The steering gearbox. In the pattern this is chapter 8.
> 
> ...





> Dutchy. great project in my younger days i was a tractor mechanic and worked on mainly Ford Tractors so your project brings back great memories. The hydraulics and controls, valve cover on hydraulic cover all very realistic also steering brilliant.I am going to enjoy going through all your blog.I also might have a go at a build if can fit in the time.
> 
> - Kirrie


Your welcome


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Engine Chapter 1*

Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.

Below you can see a lot of pictures made from the building process of the engine.




  
























x














































6














































11














































16














































21





































26














































31














































36























































41














































46














































51


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...


Magnificent detail in the photos and notes Dutchy…

Thank you for such time and efforts to assist others….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...


O!!! This is killing me!!!
I want to build your model tractor but just moving in to the new house so will be awhile before I can get back to building.

I'm having model builders withdrawal symptoms. :-{
The build up of glue on my finger tips is all most gone.
My sinuses have cleared up from all the saw dust.
I can open my eyes completely now that the super glue has wore off.
My wife's even ready for the new shop so I'm not walking around in circles with no thing I want to do.

PS Great blog Dutchy !!!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...


you do great work Jan. And your blogs are good also… Thanks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...


*Why is this engine the driving force in your model?*

*Duthy,* As I may have mentioned before, amongst your multi-talents, your disc sanding skill are something to behold. I bow my head to your sanding skills… after picking up my fingernails.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...


*Crowie:* Thanks for your comment.

*Bruce4:* Do you need a nurse? Success with your new home and…..shop.

*Brian:* Thanks.

*Alex:* The engine is the driving force because I do not want to push my models. 
And now about sanding. I never have sanded and hope I will never do is sanding my fingers. I will tell you something which you can't see on a picture. I can change the speed of the big disk (50cm) (24"). The motor is 750 RPM and using pullys the speed of the disk is by 50 Hz in the lowest "gear" 375 RPM. With an inverter I can change the Hz even to zerro Still at verry low speed there is power enough to sand. The benefit is that when sanding at this verry low speeds injuries are almost excluded. Without any problem you can put your fingers against the slowly spinning disk. One risk is to forget to reduce the speed. Sometimes I'm sanding on this disk without turning the power on. A small turn on the disk will let him spin and make sanding possible.

Both USA guys have changed to another home when do the Australian ones are moving there home?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...


So very intricate work. You're a fine craftsman.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...





> *Bruce4:* Do you need a nurse? ...


I need a nurse!!! But the missus refuses to put on the uniform!



> Both USA guys have changed to another home when do the Australian ones are moving there home?
> 
> - Dutchy


When* OUR *neighbours throw* US *ou out of the street.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...


Another great blog thank you,
Dee1


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine Chapter 1*
> 
> Here another blog about the Fordson Super Dexta building process. From this tractor there is a pattern with you can find here.
> 
> ...


Well done Dutchy, very informative. The more detail the better.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*

Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.























































x














































x














































x














































x



















*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...


The detail is amazing Dutchy…

BUT the time and effort into doing the step by step photos and notes is extraordinary sir, THANK YOU!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, you make it look so easy.

To save time, I might just print the photos and glue them together… A few more posts and I'll have my *own Fordson*.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...


You are incredibly talented with those tiny and exquisite details


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Amazing work and detail…thanks so much

Really like your new toy for milling. Would like a couple more pictures of it


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks all for your kind words.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Really like your new toy for milling. Would like a couple more pictures of it
> 
> - Redoak49


 I consider to make another blog about it.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Can't wait to see the finished Fordson.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks George.



> Nice work. Can t wait to see the finished Fordson.
> 
> - George_SA


Here you can see the finished Fordson.

And here can download the plan to make your own.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...


these will come in handy when I finally get to build mine ….....THANKS AGAIN :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Time gear, fan and axle mount, Chapter 2*
> 
> Below the pictures of the building process of the time gear, fan and axle mount of the Forson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> these will come in handy when I finally get to build mine ….....THANKS AGAIN :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


When will you start Tony?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Fuelpump Chapter 3*

Pictures below are from the making process of the fuelpump of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































x





































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fuelpump Chapter 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the fuelpump of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, what type of glue do you use? The glue seems to have dried by the time I see the next picture.

I suppose I can't say this enough times, but I do marvel at your use of the sander (disc) with such small parts.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fuelpump Chapter 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the fuelpump of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Hello Alex,

I'm using super glue. The pictures order isn't the same as the making order, with means that when a part is drying I'm starting with the next.

BTW super glue is here called "seconde lijm" with means second (time) glue.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fuelpump Chapter 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the fuelpump of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Hello Alex,
> 
> I m using super glue. The pictures order isn t the same as the making order, with means that when a part is drying I m starting with the next.
> 
> ...


Of course Super Glue for a SUPER CRAFTSMAN!!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Manifold Chaptor 4*

Pictures below are from the making process of the manifold of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Manifold Chaptor 4*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the manifold of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 the share Dutchy …as I said will help me once I start ….... GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Manifold Chaptor 4*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the manifold of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Such precise detailed step by step…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Manifold Chaptor 4*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the manifold of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I see you made two (top and bottom picture)! Are they for left hand and right hand drive tractors (or are they for "blank" and "done" hand drives)?

Forgetting about the nationality of the tractor… You still amaze me with your sanding prowess.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Manifold Chaptor 4*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the manifold of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Just amazing details….great work and very fine blog.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Manifold Chaptor 4*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the manifold of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Manifold Chaptor 4*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the manifold of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Transmission Chapter 5*

Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































x





































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 the share Dutchy …as I said will help me once I start ….... GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> THANKS 4 the share Dutchy …as I said will help me once I start ….... GREAT JOB :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Now that well and truly makes this awesome blog worthwhile…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, You're putting these blogs out quicker than I can read them. Lucky you type slow.

Keep up this great feature… THX.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Incredible work


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> *Dutchy*, You re putting these blogs out quicker than I can read them.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That why I use a lot of pictures.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


That's one mean looking motor!!!
Great work!
O!!! To have my shop ready for this !


----------



## MiguelO (Mar 31, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Could you be so kind and tell me what disc sander you use.


----------



## MiguelO (Mar 31, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


By the way, thank you so much for your, first class information and intructions.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Could you be so kind and tell me what disc sander you use.
> 
> - MiguelO


And if I may add… As I have said far too many times in the past, I am in awe of your disc sanding skills and methods. Can I put in an order for a short video, please?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Transmission Chapter 5*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the transmission of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Could you be so kind and tell me what disc sander you use.
> 
> - MiguelO


 I use my lathe. There is a disk mounted on the headstock. I will make a blog about it.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Gearbox Chaptor 6*

Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































x














































x














































x





































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


thanks again Jan for these great blogs :<))


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Keep doing the blogs. I really enjoy reading them.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, Are those beads left over from *Woodstock*? No pun intended!

Very novel way of making gearsticks.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Tony*: When do you start making the Fordson

*Bruce:* Great to hear.

*Alex:* This beads are from China. Woodstock and China? Hmmm.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great blog!
This will help me greatly when I start the build but for some one just getting into modeling these blogs will be priceless as a great cure for the learning curve.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ... Woodstock and China? Hmmm.
> 
> - Dutchy


Stir fried hippies! Hmmm, Hmmm.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, Could I trouble you for the details of the source of the beads please…
Heaps easier than what I do when trying to make gear shift levers, thank you…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Dutchy, Could I trouble you for the details of the source of the beads please…
> Heaps easier than what I do when trying to make gear shift levers, thank you…
> 
> - crowie


Hello Crowie. I have bought them in Drachten, but maybe for you it is easier to buy them here:


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> .... but maybe for you it is easier to buy them here:
> 
> - Dutchy


*Dutchy*, this other feathered friend thanks you. May all your eggs be soft boiled… Thanks.

*crowie*, thanks for asking. At $6 for 1500 I'll go you halves… though it'd probably cost more to post…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> .... but maybe for you it is easier to buy them here:
> 
> - Dutchy
> 
> ...


Ducky, I'd prefer 6mm over 4mm; something like this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/500-X-6mm-Natural-Wood-Bead-Unpainted-Unfinished-round-Wooden-Beads-Spacer-Ball-/162493061371?hash=item25d55758fb:g:FT0AAOSwB09YMk9c
And I've be more than happy to forward half on to you..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Gearbox Chaptor 6*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> .... I'd prefer 6mm over 4mm ….
> 
> - crowie


*crowie'ing* about the size of your "gear stick" again?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hydraulic and spider gear Chapter 7*

Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic and spider gear Chapter 7*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great work!!!


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic and spider gear Chapter 7*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Good to see how others build their models. Well done


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic and spider gear Chapter 7*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, Is the alignment dowel glued in and then sanded off, 








or is it loose and pulled out?

I like the way you drilled that hole in your clamp to let the dowel poke through!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic and spider gear Chapter 7*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*Alex:* The dowel isn't glued. You know I use verry little text, but you are right I should have told that the dowel is loose and only temporary. That hole in my clamp wasn't that difficult to make. The clampo is made out of aluminium.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic and spider gear Chapter 7*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Thanks all.
> 
> ...You know I use* verry little *text, ...
> 
> - Dutchy


Then please use a BIGGER font!

*PS. *I guessed so as you would need the hole for the PTO , however, not seeing the back view, readers would miss that point. I only wrote this as I *now* know what a *PTO* is…

*PPS. *Clever use of the required hole…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic and spider gear Chapter 7*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Thanks all.
> 
> ...You know I use* verry little *text, ...
> 
> ...


You are right Alex. Thanks for reply!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic and spider gear Chapter 7*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the gearbox of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy for continued excellent build notes and photos…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Merged 1*

Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































x





































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 1*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Looking good there Dutchy!!!


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 1*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Looks really good Dutchy, well done


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 1*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, Coming together beautifully and so quickly I have trouble keeping up. You should take the pictures with an English camera. My Dutch to English picture translator is far too slow.

*PS.* Don't get carried away with Super Glue like I did. 








I bought these glues about 7 years ago for the equivalent of about €0,10 each. Then I realised they have a shelf life of about 12 months. Now I keep them to remind me how stupid I was. If I ever get a cat I could use them as kitty litter.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 1*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

*Alex*: I have two cats! and I buy super glue from time to time at a local shop (10 packs of 3 tubes)


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 1*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I've been a little shy of using super glue for wooden toys BUT maybe I;m very wrong…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 1*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> I ve been a little shy of using super glue for wooden toys BUT maybe I;m very wrong…
> 
> - crowie


*crowie*, If you are concerned about super glue, I can sell you some that has expired so it doesn't stick to anything…
See picture above….


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 1*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, you build amazing models. This one displays wonderful details and craftsmanship. I don't se how you manage this. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Fueltank, Chapter 9*

Pictures below are from the making process of the fueltank of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































x













































x














































x













































x













































x













































x



























*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fueltank, Chapter 9*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the fueltank of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Just amazing work, detail and blog


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fueltank, Chapter 9*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the fueltank of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Amazing detail and precision, thank you..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fueltank, Chapter 9*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the fueltank of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*TANK*s for the post.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Fueltank, Chapter 9*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the fueltank of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great post nicely done and looking good!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Engine hood, Chapter 10*

Pictures below are from the making process of the engine hood of the Fordson Dexta.























































x













































x














































x























































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine hood, Chapter 10*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the engine hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Attention to detail… great series Dutchy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine hood, Chapter 10*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the engine hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Now I understand why you took 6 days between posts,








must have taken 5 days and 23hours and 59 minutes to sand off the marked waste.

Still, quite a few neat tricks slipped into the remaining minute.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine hood, Chapter 10*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the engine hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


6 days or 6 minutes, nice work!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine hood, Chapter 10*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the engine hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Much appreciated.

*Alex* it took more than 8 days to sand off the wast. Last time after it was ready I waited a couple of days before placing the pictures on LJ. But sanding did not take the full 8 days! I have allso spend some tme on changing the sandpaper.

Back to reality: Are you jealos?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine hood, Chapter 10*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the engine hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, with all your sanding… if you nailed all the sawdust together you could probably make 6 or 7 full sized windmills and a few extra *clogs* to* boot*.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine hood, Chapter 10*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the engine hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> *Dutchy*, with all your sanding… if you nailed all the sawdust together you could probably make 6 or 7 full sized windmills and a few extra *clogs* to* boot*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine hood, Chapter 10*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the engine hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Hope those red clogs are not from "knuckle *blood*" in the sawdust.

Are the ones with the "*XXX*" designed for bordello visits?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Radiater hood, Chapter 11*

Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator hood of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































x






















































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiater hood, Chapter 11*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


The processes are fantastic to see in such details photos & notes, thank you.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiater hood, Chapter 11*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Didn't realise you had a cooker in your workshop… great for those quick snacks.

Was the brand plate hard or soft boiled? Approximately how long?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiater hood, Chapter 11*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I am really enjoying this series. Great work!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiater hood, Chapter 11*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I'm with you crowie and sras, great work!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiater hood, Chapter 11*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Approximately how long?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


 2 Minutes


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiater hood, Chapter 11*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator hood of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Radiator grill, Chaptor 12*

Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































x














































x














































x














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator grill, Chaptor 12*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


That looks so real Dutchy…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator grill, Chaptor 12*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy,

Been busy at non woodworking stuff. Looks like you've become a master at the blog.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator grill, Chaptor 12*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Could never understand why scrollers always drill holes into pieces of wood they then throw out! 








I suppose the holes make the rubbish lighter or is it so the wood will sink to the bottom if it accidentally finishes up in the sea.

Really neat bit of sanding to get the desired shape.


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator grill, Chaptor 12*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy,
A lot of useful lessons learned here. Thank you.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator grill, Chaptor 12*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Dutchy,
> A lot of *useful lessons learned *here. Thank you.
> 
> - bruce317


*bruce317*, you should take up building… hit the nail right on its head.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator grill, Chaptor 12*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Just Fantastic as always 
Dee


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Radiator, Chapter 13*

Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.














































x




































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator, Chapter 13*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Another good blog. It is great to see how you do the various operation and hold the pieces.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator, Chapter 13*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, I'm sure I've asked this before but your memory is going on me…, now what was I going to say… then I realised that saying got me nowhere so I continued typing… what kind of glue do you use for the paper… spray, glue stick, epoxy, hard-as-nails, cement?

You remind me of my dietitian… just a small morsel at a time… great posts… keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator, Chapter 13*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

*Alex *for the templates I use mostly a glue stick, and for large pieces from time to time a spray. I remove stick glue templates on a sanding board with grit 80. When I have used spray glue I use thinner to remove the template.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator, Chapter 13*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


This is such a top Work In Progress photo and step by step process that you're doing Dutchy, thank you….


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiator, Chapter 13*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the radiator grill of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great to see how others make models. Well done.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Headlights, Chapter 14*

Pictures below are from the making process of the headlights of the Fordson Dexta.























































x














































x














































x


















*
Thanks for watching*


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, Chapter 14*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the headlights of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Again, very nice. It is interesting to see exactly how you make the detailed parts.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, Chapter 14*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the headlights of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Please elaborate on the 'glass'. Looking really good Dutchy!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, Chapter 14*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the headlights of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...











Almost 2 hours work for…............. €40,00
two one dollar headlights .......... Shekel saver
Result…....................................... Priceless

Dang *Dutchy*, I've often use the drill spinning trick but only on a static sanding block… never considered against a spinning disc. Great tip (at least for me). 
But then again, the disc in the actual picture is not moving, so I forgive myself.

*PS. * You could always use them as drum sticks on a miniature set of bongos.

*PPS.* or a pair of smoking pipes on an intarsia of a two headed hillbilly.

*PPS.* You didn't save that much… the lights are $0.20… so you saved $0.40 and with the Yankee dollar dropping??? Unless of course a 1" length of 1/8" dowel is $0.80 in Dutchyland.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, Chapter 14*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the headlights of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, Chapter 14*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the headlights of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


While I've purchased standard headlights from wooden toy parts suppliers, I would have never of thought how to actually make them myself…BRILLIANT Dutchy….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, Chapter 14*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the headlights of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


One size doesn't fit all, so the making of these lights is so needed.
Great lights! 
Priceless!!!


----------



## SouthavenToyMaker (Apr 29, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, Chapter 14*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the headlights of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. i will give this a try on my next build that requires headlights or when i run out. I think I bought a bag of 100…..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Merged 2*

Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.























































x













































x














































x













































x














































x


















Thanks for watching*
*


----------



## SouthavenToyMaker (Apr 29, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I have been following your your blogs, and have yet to make a comment. I must say your work is amazing and you inspire me to work harder. Thank you for taking the time out of your life to share your experience with the rest of us. We are truly grateful.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


An extreme model in every aspect!

As a farm toy addict; I can really appreciate this one.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


these blogs are going to be super helpful when I do actually get started on it ….Thanks so very much Jan for taking all time to do them superbly …..GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> I have been following your your blogs, and have yet to make a comment. ....
> 
> - SouthavenToyMaker


Its hard to follow these blogs and avoid making some sort of positive comment. However, one can only say *BRILLIANT* just so many times before running out of words to say,

*... SO…*

Why does it take so much equipment,









for * Painting *a yellow protective coat on some *tape*,


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT !
BRILLIANT !!
BRILLIANT !!!
And nicely done too!!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Southhaventoymaker* Thanks for reply. It's nice to know other like to read it.

Thanks *ralbuck*

*Alex*. Thanks. It takes so much equipment because I'm a dabbler.

*Bruce #4* Me or the tractor? Thanks for your comment.


----------



## chido (May 21, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Why the tracker of course!!! lol


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


You need a good apprentice to follow you around an d do the clean up…..
Maybe be an opening for someone??

Looks great Dutchy!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Refining at its best, that's you Dutchy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ..... It takes so much equipment because *I'm a dabbler*.
> 
> - Dutchy


They have pills for that nowadays!.... And of course there is always Amsterdam.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 2*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, Looks like a GOTCHA (#11) above…. unless you're now spruiking..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Front axle, Chapter 15 part 1.*

Pictures below are from the making process of the first part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.














































x























































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 1.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the first part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Doing a totally fabulous job.

I think the real tractor did no take a long to build.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 1.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the first part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Keep blogging and we all learn something .

Klaus


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 1.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the first part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thank for the talking pictures *Dutchy*... sure saves me having to read.

You had be worried for a while but you came good at the end (as always),








with the *sanding*.


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 1.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the first part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


As always your blogs are full of useful information.
Thanks


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 1.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the first part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks all for your comment, much appreciated.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 1.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the first part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I like the open ended spanner "check measure" for the diameter of the shaft, 
top makes for thinking outside the box Dutchy…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 1.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the first part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> I like the open ended spanner "check measure" for the diameter of the shaft,
> top makes for thinking outside the box Dutchy…
> 
> - crowie


Someone told me that trick before… but I'm clever(er) and use the closed end… otherwise, if you use the open end, how do you know the dowel's opposite is the right diameter??


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*

Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.














































x














































x














































x













































x














































x





































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Who would have thought that there was oh so much detailed work in such a small parts…well done sir


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Amazing work….this blog is great showing all the details and how you got them.

I am amazed at how you sand the small parts. How to you hold them and not sand your fingertips?


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


well done my friend


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Super nice blog and work!!!


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Well done Dutchy you could get a job with T&J's and pass on all your tips like they used to do.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Hey *Dutchy*, more pictures of the clogs please… in focus next time…

There's little more I could say about the build that I haven't already… great job and love the pictures.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great Blog my friend we all learn something from each of your blogs.
Dee


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for all your comments.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


if I ever do get started on this tractor it will take a week for each blog LOL …..GREAT WORK Jan :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Hey *Dutchy*, more pictures of the clogs please… in focus next time…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*In focus:*
.
.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> if I ever do get started on this tractor it will take a week for each blog LOL …..GREAT WORK Jan :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


You get what you have paid for. Many hours of pleasure, and BTW you are free to change what ever you like.

I still have some blogs to go.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


WOW …fancy church clogs …LMAO :<))
Hey Jan …what is measurement or scale of this Fordson Tractor ???


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> WOW …fancy church clogs …LMAO :<))
> Hey Jan …what is measurement or scale of this Fordson Tractor ???
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


1:8 (metric and imperial :<))) the tractor is about 35cm/12". In the plan there are some 1:1 drawings and some 1:2. All the parts are drawn in a 1:1 scale.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


thanks again Jan :<))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> 1:8 (metric and imperial :<)))
> 
> - Dutchy


Would have thought they'd be smaller in imperial… after all, one yard is shorter than a meter… that's why the Americans always have to exaggerate!!!

*GR8'* identified your Church Clogs… Do you have any drinking clogs?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> *GR8 * identified your Church Clogs… Do you have any drinking clogs?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck











.
.
*Or this one:
*

.
.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 2.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the second part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I'm in love… with both… decisions, decisions…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Front axle, Chapter 15 part 3.*

Pictures below are from the making process of the third part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.














































x














































x













































x














































x














































x





































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 3.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the third part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Such precision Dutchy…thanks for all the extra photos and detailed notes..


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 3.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the third part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Again well done


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front axle, Chapter 15 part 3.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the third part of the front axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Had me going for awhile…










mass confusion… why?... then the penny dropped - *klunk* (or in Hungarian* klunk*)...

That's cheating… clever… bloody clever… but still cheating.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Merged 3*

Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.














































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Magnificent sir!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Looking GREAT!!!


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Wow so far! Can't wait for you to start it


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Super nice work - you have a great deal of patience.


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great tutorial well done


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Halfway* - WOW! Only half as good as a full tractor but still looking good.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 3*
> 
> Pictures below are from the merging of parts from the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy Just fantastic 
you truly are an inspiration to all of us


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Front wheels, Chapter 16*

Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.














































5













































10














































15














































20














































25














































30














































35














































40
































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


As usual you have provided great detail and shown your high level of craftsmanship. Thanks!


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great as always. Please tell me what router bit you used for rims. Photo # 27.
Thank you


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, Another very clever tutorial with some great ideas and innovations…..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Great as always. Please tell me what router bit you used for rims. Photo # 27.
> Thank you
> 
> - bruce317


The brand is unknown and the model is quarter round R2 with bearing. The router bit from pictures 26 is the same model but now with a smaller (in diameter) bearing.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Very nice as you always do.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...











Now all you need to do is invent "drill fish" and we can have a meal of fish & chips.









Great for driving sideways.

*BTW*. It's incredible how I am prepared to spend a bit… no, a lot… of money on tools and machinery,








but would skimp on such overuse of carpet tape. 
Stupid question, but is there any reason why such gaps between wheel placement?

*PS. *
Great detail and explanation. Thx.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!!!
Love them wheels.
This is going to be a beauty for sure.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> is there any reason why such gaps between wheel placement?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Not one!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for all your comments. Much appreciated


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


another week ….LMAO :<))
GREAT JOB ON BLOGS Jan :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> another week
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Are you that lazzy?


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Hi Jan,
I believe this is the right bit. Hope so, done ordered it.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bosch-1-16-in-Carbide-Tipped-Roundover-Bit/50325335


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> another week
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> ...


no just seems like alot of work and shop time a whole day sound better LMAO :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front wheels, Chapter 16*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the front wheels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Hi Jan,
> I believe this is the right bit. Hope so, done ordered it.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bosch-1-16-in-Carbide-Tipped-Roundover-Bit/50325335
> 
> - bruce317


Here a drawing about which router bit I used.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*

Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.





































5












  









  
























10














































15














































20














































25














































30




























*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


You did a nice job on these wheels and thanks for posting all of these pictures.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Super nice work!!!
These wheels are what could get me to build a tractor.
Wheels!!! Wheels!!! Wheels!!! Wheels!!!


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great idea on making the tires, by adding the raised tread, will try that, never thought of doing that.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the plug,* Dutchy*,








A bank cheque for 10 guilders will be in the mail… soon.

Now this is a brilliant tip… at least for an idiot like me,








In the past I would make a 15mm board big enough to make it's use safe and find that the waste was just sawdust fodder as I may never use it again. This way I could use my standard 19mm (or 16mm if I had some) with just sanding and no waste… It may be obvious to most, but far to often my brain just decides to hibernate.

Is there a special reason for the guide?








In the past I have always just depended on the bearing for rounding over.
If there is a special reason (for all wheels), would a generic guide like this be usable for all sized wheels?


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Well done Dutchy. Can I offer you a hint as you don't have a 4mm saw blade. You can put 2 saw blades together sometimes or you can put small shims between the saw blade and the backing washer to create a wobble in the the blade I prefer the latter method as it makes a very neat cut.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Is there a special reason for the guide?
> 
> In the past I have always just depended on the bearing for rounding over.
> If there is a special reason (for all wheels), would a generic guide like this be usable for all sized wheels?
> ...


Yes there is a special reason for the guide. Normally you can depend on the bearing, and I would have done that. But because the grooves the bearing would not follow a nice round contour. So the reason for this guide is to have a 100% round contour profile.



> If there is a special reason (for all wheels), would a generic guide like this be usable for all sized wheels?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Now this is a brilliant tip… at least for an idiot like me. Sometimes my brain need a reset. Your solutions is much better, and it is stupid that I never have thought in this direction. *Thanks!* But one last question. Is it possible to use that guide for round wheels or is it only for square wheels?



> Thanks for the plug,Dutchy,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Your welcome, and I'm glad that nowedays there is bitcoin.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Well done Dutchy. Can I offer you a hint as you don t have a 4mm saw blade. You can put 2 saw blades together sometimes or you can put small shims between the saw blade and the backing washer to create a wobble in the the blade I prefer the latter method as it makes a very neat cut.
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> - Pjonesy


Thanks for the TIP Peter. For using two blades the 4 mm is to small. I am not a proponent of woble sawblades. Only two teeth would do the outside cutting of the grooves and fine tuning is hard to do.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Great idea on making the tires, by adding the raised tread, will try that, never thought of doing that.
> 
> - bushmaster


Thanks for your comment but honestly the idea is from T and J.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Yes there is a special reason for the guide. Normally you can depend on the bearing, and I would have done that. But because the grooves the bearing would not follow a nice round contour. So the reason for this guide is to have a 100% round contour profile.
> 
> - Dutchy


Now that makes sense and I fully understand, however, then that raises the question of why kerf first and round-over later?
I always round over first and then kerf… but then again I kerf on the saw. In all fairness if (or better still when) I get around to building it, I will probably deviate from your plans and make a 3.2mm kerf… after all my audience/viewers will never get out their callipers and measure the .8mm difference. 
Actually the real reason is that I haven't goy a 4mm router bit.



> Is it possible to use that guide for round wheels or is it only for square wheels?
> 
> - Dutchy


I MUST emphasise, the wheels have to be a perfect square. A rectangle will not turn so freely.

Talking about turning freely, I could see some loss in ease of rotation with the 4mm kerf hitting the straight edge of my suggested design.
Hmm… maybe I should make the "V" a tad over 1 meter long??? ... and of course build two supports for the router table to accommodate the oversized jig…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ... Can I offer you a hint as you don t have a 4mm saw blade…
> 
> - Pjonesy


Ah, you Kiwi's with good eye sight.

I just take my glasses off and the 3.2mm kerf blurs into 4mm… QED… problem solved!



> Thanks for your comment but honestly the idea is from T and J.
> 
> - Dutchy


So I am guessing you didn't *invent the wheel *either…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


The wheels have turned of great Dutchy..very much like your jig for rounding the edges…Thank you..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> - Dutchy
> why kerf first and round-over later?
> I always round over first and then kerf… but then again I kerf on the saw. In all fairness if (or better still when) I get around to building it, I will probably deviate from your plans and make a 3.2mm kerf… after all my audience/viewers will never get out their callipers and measure the .8mm difference.
> Actually the real reason is that I haven t goy a 4mm router bit.
> ...


Yes rounding the edge after the kerf was made is because the tearout. I have to explain something you can not see on the pictures. Rounding the R6 edge is done in 2 steps and more important the routing direction of the wood is the same as the router bit direction. Normally you only can do this on machines with mechanical transit and *NOT *on hobby machines where the wood is held by hand*!!!* However a round over from 6 mm is so small that when you do this in two steps there is in my opinium no danger.

There is another reason to do it with a router. Most of my blades are cross cut sawblades. I have one type af blade which is flat but this blad is only 2.8mm. And the 2.8 is in my opinium to small. Even 4 mm is small for the size of the wheels.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ... Most of my blades are cross cut sawblades. I have one type af blade which is flat but this blad is only 2.8mm….
> 
> - Dutchy


*Dutchy*, please don't use the 10 guilders (still on it's way… if you haven't already received it) for an overseas trip but feel free to buy all the flat blades you will ever need from 2mm to 13mm in 1mm increments.

*PS. *I appreciate making use of what is available.

*PPS*. Stop writing "*hobby*" on your machines and etch "*ernstig*" on it. It's the operator and not the machine that makes the job.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ... Most of my blades are cross cut sawblades. I have one type af blade which is flat but this blad is only 2.8mm….
> 
> - Dutchy
> 
> ...


This must be better:

Normally you only can do this on machines with mechanical transit and NOT on machines where the wood is held by hand!!!

All the money is there to buy the range between 2-13. Problem is that almost all european saw machines don't have a spindle for blades thicker than 5mm.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 1, tyres.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel tyres of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ... routing direction of the wood is the same as the router bit direction. Normally you only can do this on machines with mechanical transit…
> 
> - Dutchy


Not sure if I accidentally blundered on a "solution", however, when I rout the round over, I use a free standing bit with a locator pin (or whatever it's called) in the middle of the table… without a fence.








I then remove the pin after staring,









I then rotate the wheel in 360° around the bit while rotating the wheel in it's 360°. I do get minor tear-out but that was easily removed with my flap sander. 


















*PS. *Pictures taken using hired woodworking models.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*

Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.














































5














































10














































15














































20














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


WOW, worth the wait!


----------



## Edwin (Mar 11, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Nice work. I like the way you explain the procedure.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Dutchy …hope you had a great vacation …I have missed your blogs …another GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks….an amazing amount of effort to make beautiful wheels.


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Well done Dutchy. Here is a hint to make cutting your rims etc, easier. First drill a small hole in the center to accommodate the 8 mm dowel then make a jig to mount on your scroll saw with an 8mm dowel as the center. If you cut the outside of the rim first you can use this jig mounted in front of your disc sander to sand the rim to fit the tyre. Cut the inside of the rim last using the same jig. It make cutting accurate circles quick and easy.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

*Peter:* Thanks for the hint. When time is there I will make such a jig. As htl always says: "There's a hundred ways to do anything, a lot depends on the tools at hand" I know that the way I do it isn't the best way, it is a way.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 2, rims*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making process of the rear wheel rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy 
Always a great Blog, glad to see you are back you have a nice vacation?
Dee


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*

Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


A very good blog series - I'm enjoying every post!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Just so beautiful !!!!!!!!!
Love them there wheels so much!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Awesome *Dutchy*!

However, this may be a dumb question, but why the dowels when they cannot be seen?









Try as I might, I just can't get my "*ebony*" as black as yours with an extra coating of tannin… maybe it's the timber I'm using?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Ducky could it be down under it turns white instead of black?
Just trying to keep track how things work down there.

I'm just thinking the dowels would mean less need for the glue that can put the ugly to one super nice and much worked on wheel.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> I'm just thinking the dowels would mean less need for the glue that can put the ugly to one super nice and much worked on wheel.
> 
> - htl


That makes sense to even me… I can live with that…


> ...Just trying to keep *track* how things….
> 
> - htl


You keep *talking* about it.

Sorry *Dutchy*, I'm polluting an innocent blog again with my one *track* obsession.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Awesome *Dutchy*!
> 
> However, this may be a dumb question, but why the dowels when they cannot be seen?
> 
> ...


The dowels are for reinforcement of holding the inner rim in position. You can see it as a tenon and hole construction.

About the "Ebony" It took some time before I did this ebonizing thing the way it worked for me. This are my "rules".

I use household viniegar,
And some steel wool super fine.
Put it in a jar.
Don't close the jar.
Let it stay outside for more than *at least 6 weeks*.
Than I filter it with a nylon stocking
Ready for use.

I only use it on european oak (Quercus robur), a wood with a lot of tannin. 
The vinegar and the stocking are from my wife, the wood from me.

Tomorrow I will try it on Cherry and make a picture from it.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Walnut and cherry seem to turn out the best for me but do love the way the oak isn't as dark but shows it's grain, but of course my woods are a little different than what you get Dutchy and what little ducks come wadding in with who can tell.
O I will also mention the I like the way the cherry cuts doesn't seem to splinter as bad.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ..... the stocking are from my wife, .....
> 
> - Dutchy


Glad you added that!

I will admit, I use maple as our oak (Tasmanian oak.. though I believe a lot sell eucalyptus as oak) is a dog to wotk with. I found that maple does not ebonise too well, however, after adding tannin I am getting better results. Not perfect but better. Maybe that may be a blessing as my next project is the half-track and I am thinking of ebonising the whole truck (with light maple ("raw") tyres for contrast).


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was some awesome journey thru all three wheels making blogs.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Awesome *Dutchy*!
> 
> Try as I might, I just can t get my "*ebony*" as black as yours with an extra coating of tannin… maybe it s the timber I m using?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Pictures below from ebonizing Oak, Cherry and Maple. All without a tannin coat.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I had been wondering what maple would look like but I should have know cause the store bought wheels are maple I think.
The maple not only doesn't get dark but looks like it gets blotchy or doesn't go no evenly.
I guess it would work for a cheap brown stain but needs something to help stop the blotchys.
Thanks for the test.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> I had been wondering what maple would look like …
> 
> - htl


Thanks for the time and effort *Dutchy* for the display and feedback.

Unfortunately, here in downtown Churchill we have about 1/10 the number timber merchants than Interstellar Space Stations. I go to Melbourne to buy my timber and the main "quality" timber I buy is maple (and walnut for contrast). That's why all my models are maple.

As *#4* attested and you have observed/demonstrated, maple does not take ebonizing too well on it's own. Our local oak ebonises well but it's far too grainy to use for fine intricate parts.

Back to working with maple. Black tea helps a tad but I've found (after much UGH! reading) that tannin powder dissolved in some water works a treat.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> I had been wondering what maple would look like but I should have know cause the store bought wheels are maple I think.
> 
> - htl


100% correct *#4 *in your summation (and if you learn how to build tracks you would have been 110% correct). That is why I painted my "Logger" wheels. Ebonizing just crapped out. However, I did find that tung oil and black stain gave a neat "bronzish" hue on those pre-fabbed wheels.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheels, Chapter 17, part 3, Tyre and rim "marriage"*
> 
> Pictures below are from the "marriage" of the rear tyres and rims of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Such beautiful realistic wheels & tyres….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rear axle, chapter 18.*

Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.























































5














































10














































15














































20














































25














































30




























*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear axle, chapter 18.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Simply amazing details….


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear axle, chapter 18.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Well done again Dutchy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear axle, chapter 18.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thx *Dutchy*, picking up a lot of hints and techniques.

By the way, even more amazing… how did you get the red laser beam coming out of the drill bit's end? Is that new Dutch technology?


----------



## SouthavenToyMaker (Apr 29, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear axle, chapter 18.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


looks great.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear axle, chapter 18.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear axle, chapter 18.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Wow the detail you are putting in is truly amazing Dutchy.

Bret


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear axle, chapter 18.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly to all above posts. :-]


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear axle, chapter 18.*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the rear axle of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Looks so easy and simple when you see the end result 
BUT the step by steps open ones eyes to the quantity of work….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Fenders, chapter 19*

Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.

The last time I made the fenders on the lathe, but this time I would make them without a lathe and did it on the router table.






















































5














































10














































15














































20














































25














































30














































35














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Really nice work!!!
I think you've got the making if *mini mallets *down pat!!!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I am amazed every time I read one of your blogs. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I all so really liked you use of a jig to get the fenders shaped.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Darn *Dutchy*, It's not the tools but how you use them that continues to amaze me!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Really nice work!!!
> I think you ve got the making if *mini mallets *down pat!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see that the woodgrain was wrong? Later I have made two new one with correct orientation.

Mallets for a gnome? Who knows?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Darn *Dutchy*, It s not the tools but how you use them that continues to amaze me!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I like it to amaze you. You are always amaze me with how you use the SU tools.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> I am amazed every time I read one of your blogs. Thanks for posting them.
> 
> - Redoak49


Amazing Ducky and amazing you that's amazing me.


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Fantastic write up and ingenuity in making the small parts look the real deal. Love how you used the router bits to make the curves.

Bret


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Your Blogs are always just great but you simply amazed me with the fender jig on the router table 
Well Done my man .
Dee1


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 19*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the fenders of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


My head hurts just looking through your blog Dutch… certainly a detailed "how to".... thank you


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hydraulic controle unit, chapter 20*

Pictures below are from the making of the hydraulice controle unit of the Fordson Dexta.























































5














































10














































15














































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic controle unit, chapter 20*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the hydraulice controle unit of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Again…just amazing! How long did it take to make this piece?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic controle unit, chapter 20*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the hydraulice controle unit of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Again…just amazing! How long did it take to make this piece?
> 
> - Redoak49


This piece wasn't that hard to make. I don't count my hours. Making toys is my hobby. . I made this piece on fryday and the needed time is about a couple of hours.


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic controle unit, chapter 20*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the hydraulice controle unit of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Another good tutorial.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic controle unit, chapter 20*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the hydraulice controle unit of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Patience and precision….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Dash, chapter 21*

Pictures below are from the making of the dash board of the Fordson Dexta.























































5














































10














































15









*
Thanks for watching*


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Dash, chapter 21*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the dash board of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great work as usual Dutchy.

Bret


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Dash, chapter 21*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the dash board of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Quality work indeed….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seat, chapter 22*

Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.























































5













































10














































15














































20





































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*WoW*! Even if I say that backwards, it's still just as good…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, to say you do a good tutorial is an understatement, thank you for the photos & notes…


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Dutchy. I did some wood bending similar to your seat for the front spring of my 32' Ford. I was not able to get near as much bend though. Care to share any secrets such as how long do you boil it? One thing I notice is your wood strips are thinner than what I tried to use. Possibly the timber is a species that likes to be bent.

Bret


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Fantastic Dutchy. I did some wood bending similar to your seat for the front spring of my 32 Ford. I was not able to get near as much bend though. Care to share any secrets such as how long do you boil it? One thing I notice is your wood strips are thinner than what I tried to use. Possibly the timber is a species that likes to be bent.
> 
> Bret
> 
> - bj383ss


When the water boiled the power was reduced and for 5 minutes the wood was in hot water (about 90 degree C ) The wood is ash and the strips where about 0.7 mm thick.

Maybe you like this article


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> The wood is ash and the strips where about *0.7 mm* thick.
> 
> - Dutchy


That is thin. How did you cut it… other than carefully?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> The wood is ash and the strips where about *0.7 mm* thick.
> 
> - Dutchy
> 
> ...


Started with about 2 a 3 mm thin. Than sanded it back to 0.7 on the drumsander. To do this I used a piece of plywood. With some carpet tape I sticked the ash to the plywood and pushed the plywood with the ash true the sander till I got a 0.7 mm thin ash.


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Dutchy. I was surprised to see Pecan on their list for bending wood. That stuff is the hardest hardwood I have encountered. After a project all of your blades are dull from it. I built my father in laws built in study out of it and he in turn bought me a new tablesaw and lots of blades and bits. I will have to give it at try.

The wood I was attempting to bend was Hard Maple and it is at the very bottom of the list. That is my luck. HA

Bret


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ..... some carpet tape I sticked the ash to the plywood…..
> 
> - Dutchy


OK, I'll accept that double Dutch explanation, but….. how did you get the veneer from the carpet tape? I will accept "with difficulty without breaking".... maybe.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> OK, I ll accept that double Dutch explanation, but….. how did you get the veneer from the carpet tape? I will accept "with difficulty without breaking".... maybe.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I have to be honest. I use a double sided tape with is less strong than carpet tape. I call it carpet tape because than most people know what I mean. And a lot of people don't often know what I mean, simply because I don't write it the way others will understand it. To avoid breaking the wood I use a stanley knife which is pushed between the plywood and the ash.

When I would do it with real carpet tape I would use small spots on different places.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, sorry to be the devil's advocate but I have another question.

While I do have a drum sander, I'm guessing there a many woodworkers without one. Is there a major reason why you used this bending method rather than scrolling it? Is it just a case of the grain in the bend being too fragile and is subjected to easy breakage?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seat, chapter 22*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the seat of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


I'm always glad with questions! Even from an advocate.

Ducky if I didn't have a drum sander I would have sanded this thin strips on a sanding drum on my drillpress. The way #4 does it.

And some woodworkers has the possibility to buy veneer.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*PTO, chapter 23*

Pictures below are from the making of the power take off of the Fordson Dexta.














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *PTO, chapter 23*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the power take off of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, as always, great build and tutorial.

But only 5 pictures…? you should have made 2!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *PTO, chapter 23*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the power take off of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Only 4 Ducky. 1 and 5 Are the same.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *PTO, chapter 23*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the power take off of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Three point hitch, chapter 24*

Pictures below are from the making of the three point hitch of the Fordson Dexta.























































5














































10














































15














































20














































25





































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Three point hitch, chapter 24*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the three point hitch of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Wow that is some awesome detail.

Bret


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Three point hitch, chapter 24*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the three point hitch of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


There is nothing more I can add that others and me haven't said before in all your posts so far….

But you know me, I have to have a quack at something…

So.. I like the bottom of your keyless chuck!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Three point hitch, chapter 24*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the three point hitch of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Wow - an impressive model of a complex assembly. Nice work!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Three point hitch, chapter 24*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the three point hitch of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Staying tuned for more!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Three point hitch, chapter 24*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the three point hitch of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


You really do amaze me Dutchy…....


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Three point hitch, chapter 24*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the three point hitch of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thank you again Dutchy for all the detailed notes and photos…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Steering connecting rods, chapter 25*

Pictures below are from the making of the steering connecting rods of the Fordson Dexta.























































5














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering connecting rods, chapter 25*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering connecting rods of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Details and patience combined to connect the steering….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Steering wheel, chapter 26*

Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.














































5














































10














































15














































20














































25














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!. I am impressed that you were able to achieve the roundness using the router with such a small piece.

Bret


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


1 question on this blog Dutchy 
why did you soak it in super glue


> I am assuming it was for strength


fabulous blogs will help me greatly :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> I am assuming it was for strength ??
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That is correct.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Neat progr…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> - Dutchy


That's cheating…* smart*, but cheating!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


not cheating Ducky he even gets one award : 









i am learning alot from these blogs 
*HOPEFULLY* make me a better model builder :<))


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


This is one of the most amazing parts that you have made.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> Neat progr…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Do not do that comp….....


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


That is impressive!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Steering wheel, chapter 26*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the steering wheel of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


All that work for a steering wheel - one has to take off ones hat to you sir!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Running boards, chapter 27*

Pictures below are from the making of the running boards of the Fordson Dexta.



























































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Running boards, chapter 27*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the running boards of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


...essive build!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Running boards, chapter 27*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the running boards of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ...essive build!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


................licated please


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Running boards, chapter 27*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the running boards of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, Thank you for this blog.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Running boards, chapter 27*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the running boards of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> ................licated please
> 
> - Dutchy


You're putting them out so fast I have to split my comments, otherwise my keyboard will wear out. Just got another one. Will continue this conversation there.

Correction, another two… my email *bell* telling me I have received new* Dutchy *posts is driving me crazy!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Running boards, chapter 27*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the running boards of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Great blog sir!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Running boards, chapter 27*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the running boards of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment, much appreciated!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Running boards, chapter 27*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the running boards of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Drilling all those holes is patience personified


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Pedals, chapter 28*

Pictures below are from the making of the pedals  of the Fordson Dexta.

















































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Pedals, chapter 28*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the pedals of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> - Dutchy


Great job on such small pieces. We never see pictures of your fingers… are they all still there?

Have to ask *Dutchy*, can that marker be bought in English… or better still in Australian?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Pedals, chapter 28*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the pedals of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> - Dutchy
> 
> Great job on such small pieces. We never see pictures of your fingers… are they all still there?
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Pedals, chapter 28*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the pedals of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Cuti(cle), gotta get me some of that there blue backed sandpaper…

Ahah, nearly missed it! Noticed the tip of the right hand ring finger missing and the middle finger is getting a bit shorter…. and…, are there a few scars on the right thumb you are trying to hide?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Pedals, chapter 28*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the pedals of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Know wonder your good at fine work….LOL!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Pedals, chapter 28*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the pedals of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment, much appreciated!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Pedals, chapter 28*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the pedals of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Exhaust and handles, chapter 29*

Pictures below are from the making of the exhaust and engine hood handels of the Fordson Dexta.























































5














































10














































15























































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust and handles, chapter 29*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the exhaust and engine hood handels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> - Dutchy


Rather than repeat how good the build is, I'll give you a hint for making some money…
You could sell one of those to *crowie'*s helper (or any other LJ that needs a workshop helper to succeed) when he drops some timber on his foot.


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust and handles, chapter 29*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the exhaust and engine hood handels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


All of my post on your builds are going to have WOW in them. What kind of wood is the exhaust made from? That would be very good color for tires.

Bret


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust and handles, chapter 29*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the exhaust and engine hood handels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...





> All of my post on your builds are going to have WOW in them. What kind of wood is the exhaust made from? That would be very good color for tires.
> 
> Bret
> 
> - bj383ss


It,s Wenge. Indeed a good color for tyres, but very expensive.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust and handles, chapter 29*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the exhaust and engine hood handels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


You've become a master at these blogs.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust and handles, chapter 29*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the exhaust and engine hood handels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment, much appreciated!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust and handles, chapter 29*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the exhaust and engine hood handels of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Such patience to get the handles looking so good….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Battery, shields and oilfilter, chapter 30*

Pictures below are from the making of the battery, shields and oilfilter of the Fordson Dexta.













































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Battery, shields and oilfilter, chapter 30*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the battery, shields and oilfilter of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy,

Looks like you're investing a lot of time and doing a great job with your blog. I know Lj's who are building similar vehicles will find these very helpful.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Battery, shields and oilfilter, chapter 30*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the battery, shields and oilfilter of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, I repeat myself I know, but you are a very patient person. Your work is always a pleasure to see.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Battery, shields and oilfilter, chapter 30*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the battery, shields and oilfilter of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment, much appreciated!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Battery, shields and oilfilter, chapter 30*
> 
> Pictures below are from the making of the battery, shields and oilfilter of the Fordson Dexta.
> 
> ...


Every detail covered


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Merged 4*

This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.














































5














































10














































15














































20














































25























































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 4*
> 
> This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.
> 
> ...


That is truly an amazing Build Dutchy. Thank you so much for taking us along and showing all your genius!

Bret


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 4*
> 
> This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.
> 
> ...


What Bret said! 
thank you


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 4*
> 
> This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.
> 
> ...


It looks a real tractor….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 4*
> 
> This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.
> 
> ...


So nicely done!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 4*
> 
> This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.
> 
> ...


Great presentation *Dutchy* (this and the rest), however, I wont say anything till the final project post (assuming that is to happen when, the Dutch tractor is turned into a Finnish tractor).

Naughty… naughty…









maybe you should build it 100 times till you are bored, as I had to at school 100 times on the board (black)... when I did something wrong.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 4*
> 
> This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous project!


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 4*
> 
> This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.
> 
> ...


I think Bret said it best 
Well done Dutchy and thank you.
Dee1


----------



## sfhipchick (Jul 13, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Merged 4*
> 
> This is my last blog entry from the series about the build of my third Fordson Super Dexta model.
> 
> ...


Holy toledo you are a force to be reckoned with!!! You're a total pro…and what you create is exceptional and masterful, as well as stunning and beautiful to behold. NICE WORK. WOW!!!!


----------

